# Intl. Scout Rebuild



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Kicking around the idea of building up my 66' Intl. Scout 800 4X4 back up to snuff after the Allison flood. Putting some feelers out there for any shops or individuals that might do this type of work. Not doing a show piece, but do want it done right and nice for frequent use. Thanks for any contacts anyone may have.


----------



## Tuff66 (Jan 15, 2013)

I say "Go for it!" I have a '66 800.

There's a good number of them out there. Check out www.facebook.com/scout80800s for pics and resources. It's a great community. Parts are available, some rarer than others, sometimes pricey.

If you decide to venture on, be sure to post pix on the Facebook page.

Scout on!


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement. Really thinking of starting soon. It has a 4 speed but would almost like an auto. Found a place that can do the transmission. Will look at the contact you sent. Have all the original parts but will need a new top. Will probably look for a shop that can do most of the restoration. Will start with before pictures and post some as it comes along. Really liked driving it back when it was running before Allison came by and flooded us out. How long and how much did it take to get yours done. Thanks again.


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad (Jun 13, 2006)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me know where you end up landing with this. I have 1975 Scout that desperately needs to have some engine work done, if not a more modern/reliable engine put in. Have not been able to find any mechanic in the Houston Area that will work on it. Thanks!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Going to look at a Scout II this weekend that belonged to my wife's uncle. I wish they would have stored it in a barn, but could be a cool project. I'm starting to look for resources as well.


----------



## Tuff66 (Jan 15, 2013)

0d,

The 4-speeds are pretty rare for the '66 models. You could probably sell it pretty easy.

I've had mine since high school (bought her in '79), so it's been a long process. I don't know exactly how much I've got wrapped up in her. probably in the $8k range: had the original 152 rebuilt (~$3k), painted a few times (~ $2k), tires & rims (~$1k+), miscl parts. Adds up.



















(sorry for the diff size pix. :headknock)

Good luck.


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

For you Binder guys, here's a great site.
Also has a sub-forum for the local Houston group- Gulf Coast Binders.
Pretty good group of IH guys.

BinderPlanet
http://www.binderplanet.com/forums/index.php


----------

